# Sperm donor!?



## londonboy (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi all

I recently announced on another forum that I would like to donate my sperm. A single woman has approached me and after talking about it in detail, has asked me to donate my sperm via a clinic in Czech (where she will undergo IVF treatment) 

The flights are all booked (£30 return!!) and it all seems pretty surreal! 

I wondered if anyone has gone through a similar experience (flying a UK sperm donor to a clinic overseas)? Any advice on the whole process would be great

Thanks
Dillon


----------



## Han2275 (Oct 3, 2010)

I can't give you any advice but I just wanted to say thanks for becoming a donor  . If it wasn't for greay guys like you, I wouldn't have my 2 fabulous miracles  
All the best on your journey


----------



## londonboy (Feb 26, 2011)

Ah thanks - that's lovely to hear 

Many congrats with your 2 fabulous miracles


----------



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

Good on you Londonboy!
xA


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

I have no knowledge if this particular scenario - but what a wonderful gift - in Czech it's illegal to treat singles singles so I guess you would be have to be  treated as a couple. Good luck with this journey.


----------



## DZWSingleMumma (Nov 18, 2010)

Londonboy - welcome to the boards. I've got quite a bit of experience with this one in IUI terms. OK most places in Europe you will need to go to the clinic and provide a sample which will need to be frozen for at least 6 months before it can be used. IUI cannot be done with fresh sperm. This was one of the MAIN reasons I didn't go with a co-parent. I don't have 6 months.

IVF is a different story. You will need to undergo a series of blood tests for HIV and other std's. See this link for information - http://www.reprofit.cz/page.php?id=185&lang=en. Once the results come back you can move forward with the Egg collection and sperm washing for IVF.

Czech law forbids treating singletons so you will have to go as a couple.

God bless you for being a donor.

Good luck!

Dawn

/links


----------



## londonboy (Feb 26, 2011)

Heya

I'm not actually a co-parent or a 'couple', just a single sperm donor the woman can get to know. I'm also mixed race, and not many donors of my mix out there. 

After she gets pregnant, we will say our goodbyes and best wishes

Thanks for the link for IVF blood testing. Do you know if the results come back on the same day? As I'm only planning to be there for the day of retrieval

Many thanks for your advice ladies

Dillon


----------



## Rose39 (Dec 9, 2007)

London boy - thank you so much for becoming a donor.... you are giving such an amazing gift. 

If I were in your position I'd check what forms the clinic will ask you to sign when you donate.... even if you have an informal arrangement with your recipient, you may be signing up to be treated as a couple at the clinic and even to be legally/ financially responsible for any children born. 

There is a really good "ask a lawyer" thread on Fertility Friends that can give you advice on this type of thing. 

This isn't to scare you off - it's just better to understand fully the implications of being a known donor and effectively being treated as a couple (even if you only have an informal arrangement with your recipient) from the outset. 

Thank you for your kindness and wishing you luck.

Rose xx


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

I think ref bloods if trhe clinic thought you were a couple ou have to ahve the bloods but not wait for results- I htink they email them out later. 

I think you would have to pretend to be a couple to get around the waiting time for known donor or the "single isse " depending on clinic"

At reprofit when you consent to IVF you have to fill a number of forms that give permissions for embryo freezing/ what you as a partner consent to if either of you become incapcitated or god forbid one you died- ie will you allow your stored gametes to be used for treatment for partner/donation to other couples (if womans under 35) I am guessing that means that once you want to use any frozen gametes you would then have to sign a consent if you have not. I dont think there is any obligation for your name to be on the birth certificate in uk and i think the only way to protect you financially from being responsible is not not be on the birth certificate- however  i think parental resonsibility is a seperate issue. Def work checking out lawyer board- I think that you can draw up offical contract between you and recipient but i dont think it has huge standing in law terms as these things are dealt with by family law.

Good luck with it.


----------



## londonboy (Feb 26, 2011)

I won't be on the birth certificate and I'm happy to sign for them to use any frozen gametes that are created.  I wonder what would be the simplest way from my point of view to donate sperm to a recepient for IVF overseas?

Thanks again for your advice ladies
Dillon


----------



## DZWSingleMumma (Nov 18, 2010)

Dillon,

There are some great guys on the co-parent match site who have LOADS of experience with this.  One guy contacted me and literally had a 10 page bio with dna tests.  I can give you his email if you like and he would be able to tell you his experience in the KD world.  PM me if you like.

On donating for IVF there are a few girls on here using KD's perhaps they will reach out to you.  I can't comment as I am doing IUI at the moment with an open ID donor.

Again well done to you.  

Dawn


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

Londonboy- if the clinic abroad thought you were partners you could visit at any time to deposit sperm and they could freeze it for you so you didn't practically need to be there at the right time.


----------



## londonboy (Feb 26, 2011)

Heya

Well I've just got back from producing a sample at the Czech clinic.

Here is how we did it..

After chatting/emailing on the net, we met in person, and a week before the flight and she paid me £80 quid to cover all my expenses

I flew to Czech on my own, and they think I'm her partner and not a donor, they froze 6 vials from my donation. The process was very simple

Fingers crossed for her first attempt!

With our little arrangement, the recepient can get to know me as a person as well as have lots more information than is usually available from a donor catalog - Plus I can show photos

Ciao for now


*
JUST GOT A TEXT FROM HER - SHE HAS GOT A BFP!!!! 

Well Worth the journey!*


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

So pleased it all went well for you x


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

Congratulations.     That is some super sperm you donated.  Well done to you and your donee.  Please wish her a healthy pregnancy.  

Well done you for doing your bit


----------

